# Hallo, miteinander



## crashley (2 Sep. 2012)

Hallo, liebe Leute!
Nach einigen Tagen der Schockstarre, hervorgerufen durch das Ableben eines langjährigen Freundes (BB) hoffe ich, bei Euch Aufnahme zu finden. Ich komme aus Wien, bin nicht mehr ganz taufrisch (>40) und freue mich auf schöne Stunden hier bei Euch.


----------



## kayfan02 (2 Sep. 2012)

Noch so ein alter Sack hier...:dancing:

Ich darf das wohl sagen, gehöre ja auch zu den etwas älteren hier.

Herzlich willkommen und viel Spaß hier, crashley


----------



## DER SCHWERE (2 Sep. 2012)

Klasse alles alte Säcke wie ich,Wilkommen​


----------



## Claudia (2 Sep. 2012)

Ich gehöre auch nicht mehr zum jungen Gemüse von daher ein herzliches Willkommen hier am Board


----------



## Death Row (2 Sep. 2012)

Ja in Schockstarre sind wir ja alle noch.

Viel Spaß hier jedenfalls


----------



## eis (2 Sep. 2012)

Da sag ich doch mal herzlich willkommen, ihr alten Säcke von Ex-BB.


----------



## zibeno7 (2 Sep. 2012)

Greetings and welcome to cb-spray88 :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Sep. 2012)

Altersweisheit muss auch sein 

Willkommen :thumbup:


----------



## Katzun (2 Sep. 2012)

Herzlich willkommen


----------



## General (2 Sep. 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB :thumbup:


----------



## Sachse (3 Sep. 2012)

auch dir ein fröhliches Willkommen

muss grad grübeln, hattest du drüben einen anderen Nick 

Pm me


----------



## Q (4 Sep. 2012)

schön, dass Du in Celebboard einen neuen "Freund" gefunden hast  Willkommen und viel Spass!


----------



## akiba89 (3 Okt. 2012)

tag freue mich


----------



## naseej (29 Okt. 2012)

Willkommen


----------



## Punisher (29 Okt. 2012)

willkommen an Bord


----------



## vosknocker (5 Jan. 2013)

Greetings and welcome!


----------

